# Curious Titus!



## Titus (Apr 9, 2011)

I decided to change Titus' cage from having shavings to a fleece liner, and boy is he curious! I also gave him a new water bottle, a cat toy with a bell (No holes, totally safe), and a stuffed elephant for company. He was soaring around his cage sniffing everything (including the air, which is odd, since he rarely lifts up his head like that), and even trying to _eat_ his water bottle. Not to mention, he was really motoring on his wheel too, which rarely happens this early in the day. :lol:

Has this happened to any other hedgies in a semi-new environment?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Hedgies are usually pretty excited to encounter new things. 

One note though - it's not recommended to use water bottles with hedgehogs. They can hurt their teeth on them (and your guy already tried to bite it) and they're just not really designed for hedgehogs. A nice heavy bowl is much better and should be changed every day


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like he had a great time exploring his new stuff!


----------

